# Call for stone knives and bearskins



## JoanDrake (Jun 1, 2014)

They've invented the tricorder


Israeli Scientists Invent Futuristic Handheld Molecular Sensor | United with Israel


Can Starships be that far behind?


----------



## Ransonwrites (Jun 10, 2014)

Starships? They haven't even got the tricorder right, yet! Where's the chrome finish? The tiny CRT TV screen? The little flashing lights? The shoulder strap?

A proper tricorder is big and heavy enough to be both a fashion statement, a useful handbag and a devastating weapon against a mugger or other assailant. This thing? Well, if you can get them to swallow it your attacker might just choke...


----------



## Ursa major (Jun 10, 2014)

Ransonwrites said:


> Starships? They haven't even got the tricorder right, yet! Where's the chrome finish? The tiny CRT TV screen? The little flashing lights? The shoulder strap?
> 
> A proper tricorder is big and heavy enough to be both a fashion statement, a useful handbag and a devastating weapon against a mugger or other assailant. This thing? Well, if you can get them to swallow it your attacker might just choke...


You do realise that the pictures in the linked article only show the detachable sensor probe, don't you...?




​


----------



## Ransonwrites (Jun 10, 2014)

Ursa major said:


> You do realise that the pictures in the linked article only show the detachable sensor probe, don't you...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Detachable 

Probe? 

Is this Star Trek or the X Files?


----------



## farntfar (Jun 10, 2014)

Does it make the right noise?


----------



## Ursa major (Jun 10, 2014)

Ransonwrites said:


> Detachable
> 
> Probe?
> 
> Is this Star Trek or the X Files?


ST:TOS.


Don't you remember the detachable probe?


----------



## Null_Zone (Jun 10, 2014)

How short a skirt do you need to wear for it to work properly?


----------



## Ursa major (Jun 10, 2014)

I don't know, but I'm sure yeoman service was done by those using that (entirely non-invasive) probe.


----------

